# How to lower a mk1 clio?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi guys

My bro-in-law just rang and abit of the front spring has broken off his N reg Clio.

Its cheaper for him to buy a lowering kit than standard springs so now i just need to find out how to lower the rear.

Does anyone know how to do it? I "think" its a torsion bar like the peugeots but i dont know

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Definetely a torsion bar I can tell you that much


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Usually a case of pulling the torsion bar out, adjust the rear arm and then pushing the torsion bar back in.

Sounds simple but there a PITA to shift if there even slightly corroded. A slide hammer would make life easier or you could fashion a device to pull the bar out. Last time i adjusted a torsion bar i used a piece of exhaust pipe and some big washers.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

not to difficult as long as you can get it out, a slide hammer is definetly best.

there used to be a guide on the cliosport and renault sports club


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

He'll have to declare it on the insurance also remember, which may justify the cost of standards.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

angle grinder and chop the front springs  then adjust the torsion bar, good to go


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

torsion bar rears and lower springs on the front, i have a williams and have only ever had the front 30mm lower rear standard height, fronts re now back up courtesy of 172 springs


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

We changed it for a std jobbie in the end.

Thanks for the input guys


----------

